# Global knives



## jay123 (May 24, 2004)

I have just purchased some new global knives for my home kitchen and was wondering what would be the best way to sharpen them on the basis that i'm probably only going to use them maybe once a day at the most and would just like to keep them as sharp as possible but obviously wont want to sharpen them every time that I use them as there for the home.
Many thanks in advance
Jay


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Four or five stokes on a honing steel every day that you use your knives is good business no matter how often you use them. It delays sharpening on a stone.


----------



## jay123 (May 24, 2004)

thank you for your quick reply. Is it worth paying the extra for the diamond steel or just go for the Ceramic Sharpener?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I guess it depends how much you value your investment. it's a matter of personal preference. I never felt the need to have a diamond dust steel. But then I am less averse to sharpening my knives than most.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

There's a Shinkansen Water Sharpener that says all over the box that it's recommended for Globals (although not the one-sided knives). I've used it, and it works quite well. Very easy to use -- you don't have to worry about holding your knife at the proper angle. Around $30 US. But a ceramic "steel" gets you a long way, too.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

When I bought my one and only Global I was cautioned NOT to use a diamond sharpener- just the Shinkansen as Suzanne described. I use that little baby on my knife and love the results. It's simple and foolproof- and under $30. I appreciate that because I have little experience with stones.


----------

